# lands inn outing..big lake or rivers going to be better?



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi guys,
I'm working on getting this weekend off and so far I have saturday off. Just wondering what will be the better fishing, wading in the river or out of boat in river or boat in the big lake? Need some info on whether to bring my boat or not. Looking to learn some stuff this weekend too. Also any info on where people are meeting and fishing if you don't mind a newbie taggin' along. Thanks for any info.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

kkirkens,
We usually determine where we are fishing and with who the night before in the bar at the Lands Inn. Meet us there someting Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Will this be a boat outting or a wading outting?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Both. 

Possibly boats on the big water if the ramps are open.
Definitly drift boats on the river.
Waders in the river.
Bank fishing.
Pier and surf fishing.

People will be doing a little bit of everything.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Where do you think most of the fish will be caught? Trying to decide whether to bring my boat or not.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I wish I knew that answer.... 

What kind of boat are you thinking about bringing?


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a 2002 tracker tundra 18 foot with a 115 4 stroke mercury.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Judging from the reports and the type of boat you're bringing, I would concentrate my efforts near the Mouth of the Big or Lil' Man in Manistee Lake. 
The major run (if we get it  ), has yet to enter the river. 

Sorry if I start to sound like Riverman. 
The next few days will reveal the potential of the run


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

I just looked at the weather report and saw we are in for some crappy weather. High winds, and rain turning to blowing snow. Is it even worth going up this weekend for the fishing?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

It's always worth it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sounds like perfect "steelhead conditions" 

Keeps the beer cold!


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Just don't want to waste gas and money going up and not catching anything, plus I'm taking tuesday off for the opener on little pm with a friend of mine. Thats gonna be a lot of gas and money for me driving up twice within a couple of days. I'm 100% in for the joe outting. Hmm, guess I need to figure out what I'm doing and fast.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you don't want to risk wasting your gas money, get out of steelhead fishing while you still can...LOL

I've wasted thousands of gallons in pursuit of steel


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Burning Dinosaur?? Not a problem.....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kkirkens _
> *Just don't want to waste gas and money going up and not catching anything *


Besides, gas is the cheapest part of Steelhead fishing. Just ask my wife.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, my wife doesn't fall for the "this is the cheap type of fishing" excuse...she knows better. lol. I think I'm s.o.l. for saturday now, got stuck with working again. go figure! I know the joe outting isn't my weekend to work, so I'm safe there. See ya guys at the st.joe outting, let me know if anyone needs a spot in my boat. I need some experienced guys to guide me in the right direction river fishing from a boat. Later guys, I hope everyone has a good time.


----------

